

Fifty Dollar APC Android Computers on Sale - rotskoff
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-181-041&utm_source=Newsletter&utm_campaign=e6973c7a08-Newegg_Sales8_14_2012&utm_medium=email

======
GiraffeNecktie
On sale and out of stock

